# Craftsman Miter saw calibration



## daveysprocket (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm new here and thought this might be a place to get some help. I was given a 10" Craftsman dual bevel sliding compound miter saw for Christmas last year. I adjusted the saw according to the directions for 90 deg. in both the horizontal and vertical, but when I try to crosscut at 45 deg., it is very off. Does anyone know how to set the detents on the table so that it is exactly 45 deg in either direction. It doesn't appear to be in the manual, and the salesmen at Sears are not really any help. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you have a model number?


----------



## thinker1 (Jan 27, 2009)

most of the craftsman saw are made by tradesman and gmc they are very simler in design the only thing they change is color or look but working stay the same you could try there sites if you can not get any help for sears


----------



## daveysprocket (Jan 26, 2009)

Last night, I tried to adjust it according to the manual. It turns out my 90 was a little off. You have to loosen 4 bolts behind the fence and the instructions say the fence rotates. As far as I can tell, the only rotation is the very slight play in the bolt holes. I got it a little closer, but not yet there and it doesn't seem to be able to adjust more. I really want to make picture frames, but am getting a little frustrated. If a 45 is a little off, it is multiplied by 2 when trying to make a 90. I'll look into your suggestions. Any more are greatly appreciated.


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Good luck with your search for info on your saw. Since all are a little different, it would be a crap shoot for me to tell you how I square my 12" Delta. However, two things I'd like to suggest. One, use an accurate square when you set the blade to the fence. Personally I'm a fan of Starrett. Two, to test the accuracy, follow this proceedure using a scrap piece of wood about 12" long and 6" wide. Make sure the 12" long sides are parallel.

Set blade to 90 degrees.
Cut the piece of wood in the middle while it is firmly up against the fence.
Take both pieces over to your table saw, or jointer and stand them on the edge that was up against the fence.
Obviously if you push the two cut ends together, they will mate since they are both cut together, but if you flip one side over and push them back together, it will reveal a gap if you are off.

Hope this helps…

Tom


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

In addition, I would not reccomend a miter saw for picture frames. Even with a 96 tooth or higher blade, it will eventually wreck your work. Make a good quality miter sled for your table saw. If using a miter saw is the only way to go, back up the cut with other wood to support the cut.

Tom


----------



## daveysprocket (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that I can't use my miter saw to make accurate cuts. I have an 80 tooth w/ zero clearance insert and backup board. I suppose I could use my table saw if I had to. Of course the sled would have to be accurately calibrated too.


----------

